# How do you keep your punch cold?



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm trying to think of new ideas for chilling our punch. We used to do this:









But we don't have a water cooler anymore. So, this year we plan to put our punch in this:








I know that people make hand ice with gloves, but I'm looking for some other ideas. My Mom suggested freezing slices of limes or lemons and I like that idea. But, I'd like to hear what all you creative haunters have come up with to keep punch nice and cold all night.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm using the exact same punch dispenser for my party too. I also do not know of a good way to keep it cold w/o watering it down all night. I like your frozen lemon/lime idea, may use that. I was also thinking I might reserve a bit of the punch or make a small amount ahead of time and freeze it in a block (like a can or something) and then just put the huge chunk of frozen punch in. Our other idea is to leave the punch in the dispenser and just have guests add their own ice. We're using that Brain Ice cube mold to make a bunch of frozen brain cubes ahead of time.

http://dx.com/p/silicone-brain-shap...68691?tc=USD&gclid=CKSV0LPpjLoCFUwG4godBxUA3A


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Depending on how you make your punch, you can always freeze the punch itself. That way it doesn't get watered down. I've also heard of people freezing fruits (like grapes for wine) to keep drinks cold.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess this idea would depend on what type of punch you are having, but with that fabulous glass container, you could hold aside some punch the night before and use red food colouring, then put it in ice cube trays and freeze over night. If it's a lighter colour of punch, when you put the red punch-ice-cubes in the punch, you will see the red swirling and mixing with the punch as it melts, and because it has a nozzle instead of the traditional spoon for serving, I would imagine that the red punch melting would look like blood in a lighter punch (without being too gory) and wouldn't water it down. Just an idea!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I used to have one of the water coolers and never thought of using it? Did it not clog? I may have to invest in another one!!!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I usually just freeze some of the punch but this year I found these glow in the dark eyeball 'ice' things at Wally world. They are intended to be used in place of ice in drinks but I'm going to freeze a bunch of them in a block of punch ice so that as the ice melts it will release eyeballs into the punch.

I'm using the same dispenser as the OP and I found that there is enough space between the glass and the base to put in a flat battery powered LED light. The light should make the punch really glow.


----------

